# Solved: Sony Cybershot Unable to connect to PC



## Celtic_eyes

Xp Professional, SP2.

Hi,
I have a Sony cam (cyber-shot DSCT-10) which I am unable to connect to my pc.
I uninstalled the software which came with the cam as it didn't do anything. I've kept the usb driver just in case, but from what I've read XP has the driver already.
I simply cannot get Windows to recognise the camera from the usb port. Other devices work fine in there so it's not the usb. I even took my mouse out and put it in an adapter and plugged it in a round hole (don't know what that's called) so that no other usb ports were being used except for the cam.
I've tried adding hardware but Sony isn't in the list of cameras, so when it said *have disk* I tried that but it says - no hardware information is on this cd.
I've tried every USB port I have and sometimes I get flashing on the camera screen as if it's trying to make usb connection, but nothing on the pc at all.
Any help or suggestions appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## telecom69

Hiya, not something as simple as the camera needs USB 2 and you only have USB 1 is it? ...just a thought ....have you tried connecting the camera up first before booting up the computer? to see if it picks it up .....have you tried right clicking on My Computer to see if you can see the camera in there?


----------



## Rollin' Rog

I take it you don't even get a detection sound when you plug it in?

Run *regedit* and navigate to this location:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB

With the USB key highlighted, select Edit > Find and enter *sony*

Are there any "sony" hits in this key? Hit F3 to continue after a hit. Are there are any for Sony Camera? If so try deleting them. For reference I've uploaded a screenshot of a hit for my "Canon" camera. This is a "detection" key. For some reason I have several hits in this USB key and I don't really know why so many got placed there, but all works so I leave them all.

Before doing so backup the USB key by selecting File > Export and save it some place, it could be reinstalled by double clicking the saved reg file.

The "enum" key can be rather tricky to work on, but this is not a critical area. If you have any serious problems on reboot, just select Last Known Good Configuration.

No hits on this key? Or no success?

Try "Plan B:"

USB CLEANUP

First set a System Restore point and test it: start > run: *msconfig* > Launch System Restore.

The standard approach to these problems is to remove all the USB devices in the Device Manager and let Windows reinstall them. But there is a special technique to it.

I am uploading a registry patch you will need to download, unzip and run. Confirm the merge to the registry.

It is the patch described in JohnWill's note here:

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/449735-usb-problem.html#post3435808

Once you have installed the patch, follow the rest of his instructions.

Note: in some cases Windows does not have the proper install path for the information files required. If the New Hardware Wizard prompts you for an install location, point it to:

*c:\windows\INF*

This is a hidden directory, so you will need to have "show Hidden Files" enabled in Folder Options > View to see it.


----------



## Celtic_eyes

Hello Rog,
I tried deleting the Sony Keys but got *unable to delete all specified values*.
I've attached a word doc to show you what I have. (hopefully attached that is).
I kept hitting F3 and it took me through lots of sony related keys. Do you want me to try deleting every one as I come across it? If I can that is?
I actually had the cam working last night and managed to get my pictures down. This was after doing every windows update I could find !!!
I got the message that there was an unknown device in device manager under a usb port. An error message saying windows could not connect to the usb port.
I have tried rebooting the machine with the cam plugged in and switched on as was suggested earlier (Thank you for that).
This morning it wont work again !!
I dunno I'm lost here.
Any chance you might be coming to England soon? 
Do you do remote assistance? Not that I know how to link anyway...lol.
Sorry to be a nuisance.
Sue.


----------



## Celtic_eyes

Forgot to attach doh !!! No sound when attaching to usb port either.


----------



## Knotbored

I suggest you get a card reader to read the memory card, It is so much easier and simpler then trying to determine when/if the camera is turned on before/after plugging it in and there is no risk of losing pictures if the camera batteries run down.
Just buy one at Walmart for about $30 and save all the heartburn.

I have 2 older Sony cameras that I like a lot, but am considering that one for the stabilized picture. It looks like a great camera.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

I would just delete the entries in that key where the device descripton is for a digitital camera.

Reboot afterwards, then plug the camera in. If it continues to be undetected -- try Plan B.

Be sure to set a System Restore point.

>> By the way have you tried different ports ? And be sure NOT to connect through a hub or port multiplier -- which may be bad? That's when I've gotten similar messages from good devices.

And, sorry, none of us do remote assistance here to my knowledge.


----------



## Celtic_eyes

Hello Knotbored,
The way Im feeling right now you can have my camera with pleasure !
I'll look into a card reader if all else fails but think Walmart may be a bit far for me to travel from England...lol.
Thank you for your suggestions... watch this space.


----------



## lister

Asda then!


----------



## Celtic_eyes

Hi Rog,
I cant delete the entries in the key where it says Digital Still Camera.. I get the error ... unable to delete all specified values.
Yes Ive tried four ports... still no go. Other usb things work in there but nooooo not this Sonyyyyyyyy 
Ive done two system restores earlier as my keyboard suddenly disappeared from device manager and my mouse in the round hole? well that froze altogether.... think Im going to give up Rog and download photos from the cam onto another pc and burn them to disc.
Who knows it's my birthday soon and I may just get a new pc altogether...lol.
Thank you so much for trying to help, I just dont think I'm up to it.
Take care,
Sue.


----------



## Celtic_eyes

Way to go Asda !!!! *smacks her jeans back pocket*


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Try this, right click on the Sony Camera key(s) which will not delete and select "permissions"; put a check in Full Control for "Everyone".

Now can you delete that key?

If so, reboot the computer and connect your camera to the USB port. Do you hear a connect sound? Is the key you deleted replaced?


----------



## Celtic_eyes

Hi,
I deleted the key twice and rebooted twice just to be sure, reconnected the cam and got no sound. The registry key is back.
I have flashing on the screen on the cam... access... USB Mode Connecting... but nothing on the pc. Nothing in my computer showing as a removeable device.
I only deleted one key, thats the one shown in the doc attached.
Thanks.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Well you can try deleting all keys identified clearly as Sony Digital Camera.

It's obviously being detected and hardware information stored for it.

It should show up in My Computer and in Explorer. There should also be an "Imaging Devices" key in the Device Manager with it. Is there such a key there? You might want to run that registry patch to show "hidden" devices and see if there is anything in the Device Manager when you look following the those directions. I would remove anything hidden or not hidden there.

Also if you run *services.msc* is Shell Hardware Detection set to automatic startup and running?


----------



## Celtic_eyes

Hi,
I've been at this most of the day.
I deleted all keys with anything to do with Sony cam. I think the cam was detected just once when I managed to get my pics down, the next morning it wouldn't connect again.
Ive checked in device manager and there is no key for imaging devices.
Shell Hardware Detection is started and running on auto.
I can't follow the instructions for USB driver renewal as the first instruction is to uninstall all usb devices and if I do that I dont have a mouse to manoeuver, the round hole mouse has quit on me!! When I opened the USG Reg file it said not all files could be imported as some keys are open by the system... probably as I have usb's still installed?
I'm going to borrow a mouse tomorrow and see how I get on then.
Thank uuuuuuu.... I'll be back !!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog

You will have a mouse -- don't worry about that; the hardware will be redetected and those drivers should be reinstalled before you reach the desktop. Nothing happens until you reboot since all the drivers are in memory.

Even without a mouse you can still navigate, though it is a bit awkward. As I said in some rare cases where the registry is missing the proper install path information, you may be prompted for it.

It is c:\windows\inf

you only need your keyboard for that.

I don't understand what you are encountering with the "usbghosts.reg" file -- nothing should prevent that from merging. Just double click it and confirm the prompt to merge


----------



## Celtic_eyes

Hi Rog,
Attached is what I see in device manager that I didnt see before !!!
Sony Still doesnt connect... hoping the screen shot tells you something?
Thank u.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Yeah! All those "faded" entries are "ghost" devices for which no current hardware is seen as connected.

This is what the "cleanup" instructions are designed to cleanup.

I would do the whole shebang -- but if you want to take a conservative approach -- remove all the "ghost" entries and reboot with no cam connected. Check to see that the key is clean of those devices, then reboot a second time and connect the cam and see if anything new appears there.

Funny though -- I don't get any such entries in that location with the cam connected

By the way you can upload screenshots directly -- no need to put them in .doc form and zip them. The only requirement is that they be a supported file type such as jpeg or gif and be under 200 kb.


----------



## Celtic_eyes

Hi Rog,
Where do I start.
I took the conservative approach (me being me) and deleted all the ghost entries. That included ghosts under disk drives, human interface devises, storage volumes and usb. Rebooted twice. 
I connected Sony and got a ding dong !!!! wooohoooo.... got excited then.
Got an error balloon saying there may be a fault and your hardware may not work correctly and a usb icon on the task bar which when I clicked showed *unknown device* in bold. Lots of ding dongs going on all this time as if the usb was connecting and disconnecting over and over.
Then a screen asking which programme I wanted to use to download photos.
Every time I tried to move the mouse the *which programme to open* screen disappeared.
I disconnected the mouse, reconnected Sony (ding dong) and used the keyboard to navigate to which programme to open the pictures and they downloaded in a flash !!!
I've read that the cam might not work with any other usb device connected so that looks to be the only glitch... do you think?
I'ver attached a zipped screen shot (cant figure out how to upload directly lol) to show you what device manager looks like now with show hidden files ticked. 
Bit concerned that the RAS Async Adapter is greyed out... but can't delete it as it says *may be needed to boot computer*... lucky escape maybe.
Two generic volumes showing as ghosts again and Sony DSC showing as a ghost too also one ghost disk drive. Do I need to worry about those?
I'm absolutely over the moon here, thank you sooooo much for your help and guidance, I was ready to give up days ago !!!
Don't know what I would do without this site and will be donating.
Thanks again for all your time.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Well I don't think you understood the instructions exactly, but apparently no harm done. It's actually hard to do any in the Device Manager.

You were only supposed to work under the USB key, not all drives and ghost entries -- but that's fine -- I clear out my "hidden" devices occasionslly. They will reappear from time to time when you remove and reinstall devices and Windows creates a separate entry for them. It uses up unnecessary resources.

So it seems to be working for now?

I'm a little concerned about the hardware error. As I mentioned previously I have encountered these when there was some problem with the hub I was using -- in my case just connecting directly and removing the cheap multiplier fixed it.

But you may have an internal problem -- perhaps there is too much on one port and the power usage is excessive -- or perhaps there is a problem with the connection or cable.

But keep your fingers crossed for now.

I'm a little fuzzy on what the RAS Async Adapter does -- but it appears only functional as a remote connection device when using dialup adapters.

I wouldn't give it a second thought.


----------



## Celtic_eyes

Thank you Rog for your time and effort helping me these past few days.
Yes every thing seems to be working fine here.
I'm sure I'll be back another day with another problem...lol... but for now I'm so grateful.
Take care,
Best Regards from England.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

You are most welcome. It is always a reward to see something work out satisfactorily.

As before you are free to mark the thread "Solved" using the Thread Tools menu if all is well.

I probably won't be checking this forum on a regular basis, so if problems do crop up feel free to PM me for another look.


----------



## tgerlilly9

Just a quick thanks for the insight-- I had the same problem with my Sony Cybershot DSC-W55, but I had my laser printer attached to another USB port. After 2 hours of cursing and no help from the ony support folks, I read this, disconnected my printer (so all other ports were unoccupied), and like magic- the computer recognized the camera it had been shunning. 

No clue why it works, just greatful it did- I'm on a killer deadline-

Thanks again for the sleuthing- I never would have gotten that one on my own!


----------

